# [Aporte] Conversor de enchufe Americano a Europeo



## cansi22 (Ene 14, 2011)

He aquí una forma fácil y barata de hacer un conversor de enchufe americano (plano) a europeo(redondo).

Materiales:
- Un enchufe americano con corriente
- El aparato a conectar con enchufe europeo
- Dos clavos de 80 x 4 mm

Pasos: Meter un clavo en cada agujero y colocar en enchufe encima.

Aquí una foto de como queda:


PD. Ni yo (cansi22) ni http://www.forosdeelectronica.com se hacen responsable del mal uso de este método.
PD2: Para evitar problemas dejo dicho que esto es meramente cómico, nadie con dos dedos de frente lo haría.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

Te faltó un clavo para el tercer conector


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

Te desbocaste!!!


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 17, 2011)

che eso te quedo re peligroso

si estas leyendo esto es porque todabia no te electrocutaste 

yo ubiera preferido  cortar 2 trosos de cable  en la punta del enchufe los ato con cinta  y luego meto la otra punta del cable pelado en el enchufe 

te lo digo porque yo lo hago haci


----------



## Imzas (Ene 19, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Te faltó un clavo para el tercer conector


ahi si, se queda sin casita :s.


----------

